
Do you feel that golang is ugly? - jeremiep
http://www.quora.com/Do-you-feel-that-golang-is-ugly/answer/Tikhon-Jelvis?share=1
======
jeremiep
Just curious, I hear many people talk enthusiastically about the language, yet
every serious critic of it I see runs along those lines and makes me want to
skip the language altogether.

~~~
quibit
Just try it out for a project or two if you're curious.

~~~
jeremiep
This is actually why I'm posting this, both Nim and Rust are higher on my
languages-to-try list. Free time is sadly not unlimited and I'd like other
people's opinions as well :)

------
TheCams
One of the thing that annoyed me is that the language forces you to put your
opening braces on the same line as your condition/loop. I like to have them on
the same vertical line, I find it easier to see the blocks.

~~~
michaelmior
I personally prefer to way Go does it although there are other formatting
standards that are enforced that bug me. However, even if I don't like
everything I am somewhat fond of the fact that this actually enforced.

------
general_failure
I don't code much in Go but the thing that bothers me the most is the way
variable types come after the variables names. What is surprising is nobody
talk seems to be bothered by this at all....

~~~
Retra
That's actually the more 'normal' way of doing it. In type theory (or
mathematics in general), you almost always write value: Type. (For instance F:
A -> B.)

This is how it is done in ML, Haskell, Erlang, Rust, Smalltalk, etc...

It's mostly just C-like languages that do it the other way.

~~~
dpc_pw
As dayjob C coder, I just find the way types are written in C complete
nonsense (especially when you start declaring pointers to functions), and no
modern language should force that horror upon developers.

Go types syntax is well done, IMO, even though I'm not into Go language that
much (I rather Rust).

------
flippinburgers
I like the forced formatting: no more petty battles over what is "best".

